# Swiss Audio 200x2 amp



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey whats up guys. I thought id tell you guys about my Swiss Audio amp. I got this amp last September at the same time my friend bought a 200x2 Audiobahn amp. This amp is very nice, its never shut down on me or even gotten hot. It can handle 1 ohm. Comparing this amp to the Audiobahn the amp doesnt seem to hit as hard. Its just as loud it just doesnt hit as hard if you understand that. It does however offer alot more clarity then the aubiobahn. It doesnt have the blue lights or chrome finish but it is a very capable amp. Take into consideration that his amp cost 300 dollars and mine was 150 at the same store its a very good deal. So anyone who cant spend a whole lot but is looking for a good quality amp i recommend any of the swiss audio amps.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u know the specs between these two amps?


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey whats up the specs on the audiobahn amp are:
Audiobahn 2801Q

200 watts x 2 @ 4 ohms stereo 
·280 watts x 2 @ 2 ohms stereo 
·560 watts x 1 @ 4 ohms mono 
·Volt Meter With Blue Illumination 
·Dimensions: 2"(H) x 12.75"(W) x 15.5(D)
·Class A/B MOSFET Circuitry, PWM MOSFET ·Power Supply, Double Sided Glass Epoxy ·Circuit Board, THD: 0.02%, S/N Ratio: ·>100dB, Frequency Response: 10Hz - 40KHz ·(+/- 1dB), Variable 18dB Hi-pass Crossover: ·90Hz - 750Hz, Variable 18dB Low-pass ·Crossover: 30Hz To 120Hz, Bass boost @ ·45Hz: 0/18dB, Subsonic Filter: 20Hz to 50Hz, ·RCA Throughput Connections, 3-way ·Protection Circuitry: Thermal, Short Circuit and ·Overload; Cooling Fan, Cobalt Blue ·Illumination, High gloss Chrome Plated Finish, ·Nickel Plated Block Terminals 

Swiss Audio SMR4002:

200 Watts x 2 @ 4OHM 
280 Watts x 2 @ 2 OHM 
400 Watts x 1 @ 4 OHM 
AB MOSFET CIRCUITRY
·PWM Power Supply
·Variable 18dB Hi-Pass/Low-Pass Crossover
·Bass Boost @ 45Hz 0/18dB
·Phase Control: 0/90/180 Degree Capable
·Dual VU Voltage Meters
·3-Way Protection Circuitry: Thermal, Short Circuit, & Overload Protection
·Iced Silver-Classic-Machine Finish
·THD: 0.02%
·S/N Ratio > 100dB 

Thats all the specs i could find. There wasnt as much info on the swiss as the audiobahn obviously and i cant seem to find my manual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

what do you mean what's up with the specs? the audiobahn is a loty better deal than the swiss audio. and of course your amp isn't gonna get hot, it ain't pushin' nothin. it's only 200x2 which really breaks down to 100x2 rms. don't get me wrong swiss audio got some nice soundin stuff but they ask to much money.i personally would of gone with JBL or Pioneer. they have cleaner sound and better clarity. but hey that's just me


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

no its 200x2 rms, it was like 280 or 300x2 max. And if you look up both of them are 200x2 cause we both are running at 4 ohms. I am comparing the amps at the 4ohms we are running it at. But like i said the specs are rms not max. thanx anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

it's all good my mistake i though you were talking in max wattage


----------

